# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Fixing fibre cement sheeting to floor

## harlee999

Hi all. I am looking to fix fibre cement sheeting over cypress floorboards and was wondering how best to attach it. Is it nails , staples or glue or a combination of both. It will be in a bathroom and toilet. and to be covers with vinyl. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks

----------


## Pulse

2.5 x 25mm underlay nails (ring shanked flat head)  at all the centres marked on the ceramic tile underlay,  150mm in the body of the sheet and 75mm centres around the edge. +/- construction adhesive if you want it. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## brettsyoung

> Hi all. I am looking to fix fibre cement sheeting over cypress floorboards and was wondering how best to attach it. Is it nails , staples or glue or a combination of both. It will be in a bathroom and toilet. and to be covers with vinyl. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks

  I used a gazillion nails in rows about 15cm apart in mine. No adhesive. Easy and satisfyingly noisy. Worked a treat. Just be careful when you start you don't smash the villaboard with all your enthusiasm, like i did  :Biggrin: . (Incidentally, this advice initially came from this site about two years ago.)

----------


## harlee999

Too easy. I hope.  :Biggrin: . Thanks for the information guys. Much appreciated.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi all. I am looking to fix fibre cement sheeting over cypress floorboards and was wondering how best to attach it. Is it nails , staples or glue or a combination of both. It will be in a bathroom and toilet. and to be covers with vinyl. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks

  4 mm tile underlay is nailed, it even has little black dots to indicate the spacing. 
BTW you will also have to seal (waterproof) the whole floor and around the wall to floor interface. 
Good luck0  :Smilie:

----------


## Haveago1

My pine flooring was over 60 years old and as was very dry and brittle it was splitting wherever I tried to nail tile underlay to it. Had to predrill each hole.....j

----------


## Scottythetiler

before the sheet is layed down and nailed, use liquid nails or sikaflex to help fix it.  i never just nail it down.

----------


## harlee999

Thanks again for the extra information fella's. All very helpful.

----------


## GraemeCook

> before the sheet is layed down and nailed, use liquid nails or sikaflex to help fix it.  i never just nail it down.

  
Why,  Scotty?   With clouts on 150mm centres the tile underlay isn't going anywhere without the mastic.   I can see it might be quicker to glue it rather than nailing but why do both? 
I note that you are a tiler so we are right in your area of expertise and not mine. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Scottythetiler

its force of habit i guess.  just like the walls, the sikaflex or liquid nails is whats holding most of the wall on rather than the nails.  its easier to remove things that are nailed on but try and remove things that are stuck with adhesives and you'll see the difference.  same with ceilings, its the gyprock adhesive that holds for years, not the screws. 
nails help hold it down initially but the adhesive is what will stand the test of time with vibrations, moisture and temperature changes.  i have learnt that doing something the best you can will pay off in the years to come.  after all you'll do things to the house to last for as long as possible.

----------


## GraemeCook

> its force of habit i guess.  just like the walls, the sikaflex or liquid nails is whats holding most of the wall on rather than the nails.  its easier to remove things that are nailed on but try and remove things that are stuck with adhesives and you'll see the difference.  same with ceilings, its the gyprock adhesive that holds for years, not the screws. 
> nails help hold it down initially but the adhesive is what will stand the test of time with vibrations, moisture and temperature changes.  i have learnt that doing something the best you can will pay off in the years to come.  after all you'll do things to the house to last for as long as possible.

   
Thanks Scotty;  I like your attitude. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Scottythetiler

when buying the fibro sheeting from bunnings, just grab the generic villaboard, not the hardy brothers brand as the difference is about 40% more the the HB stuff.  its 6mm by the way.

----------

